# First time bitch owner has questions



## mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

Sissy is around 6 mo.s old now and she is starting to smell like vagina. Is it safe to wash this area? What kind of soap to use?

Also when do females usually start menstruating? We have taken out the carpet in the garage in preperation for this, what are other things we can do to cut down the nasty messiness? 

When is it safe for her to have a litter? When we first rescued her we had no intentions of breeding but have decided to go for it as she is anexceptional individual in terms of temperment and conforms to the breed standard. All around best dog I have ever owned.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

So you rescued her and she is 6 months and she has proven breeding worthy. wow um I say go get her spayed leave the breeding to the people who what they are doing dont add to the BYBs please


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

If you can actually SMELL her "area" you might wanna get her to a vet. Sounds like vaginitis, LOL. Could get that knocked out with some antibiotic and/or her first heat. Is there any inflamation or swelling of the vulva?


----------



## mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

No it all looks fine I'm just noticing a strong musky smell on her when she walls by, more annoying than anything.

@gamer: I can see where you're coming from because there are a lot of unscrupulous pit bull mills out there, rest assured my house is no such place. When I get current pics up you'll see, she is truly an exceptional example and will only be bred ONCE to a trophy winning stud when the time comes.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

mutt said:


> No it all looks fine I'm just noticing a strong musky smell on her when she walls by, more annoying than anything.
> 
> @gamer: I can see where you're coming from because there are a lot of unscrupulous pit bull mills out there, rest assured my house is no such place. When I get current pics up you'll see, she is truly an exceptional example and will only be bred ONCE to a trophy winning stud when the time comes.


You will become one of those places. No papers, no proof she is an asset to the breed equals just another little of BYB dogs.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Please do some more research and reconsider breeding. She's a rescue why would you even think of breeding her ..... I really hope you deeply rethink that whole idea ...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is she registered? Just because she is pretty does not mean you have to breed her. That is what would make your a BYB if you breed her and only want one litter because she is the best dog you ever owned. Do you know that is why the shelters are over flowing with dogs? Because everyone thinks they have the best dog in the world and wants to just breed them one. Then what happens with her babies? They will more babies and so on and so on.

Also you said you are going to breed her to a trophy winner? What kind of person would breed their " trophy winning" stud to a mutt rescue? Why would you breed a substandard bitch to a good stud?

What about health testing? What about the expense of having a litter? Are you prepared to pay 3,500 for a c section if she needs one? If you are trying to avoid being a BYB then all these things have to be considered. And why would you spend all that money to breed a rescue?

On the smell I agree it is most likely vaginitis and you can talk to your vet about it.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

You should never breed a dog on unless you have done your research to do so. There are a lot of health concerns, age, and whether or not your dog is papered. BYB is the reason that the humane society is filled to the bone on puppies who have no homes.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Come on ppl. Someone please explain this person why he/she should not bree and what is the meaning of proving worthy of such. We all were green at some point.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you PK.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I just read your caption under your dog's picture
You said you don't even know if she is a purebred dog why are you breeding her? For your dogs sake I hope you stick around learn more here and why you should not breed your dog.
I just bred two bitches and already on one dog I have spend 600 on a stud fee, 100 on vaginal smears, and 200 on whelping supplies and the puppies are not even born yet. I spent 400 on the other dog. Then I have to buy shots for all the puppies that is over 100 for a tray of shots, plus about 75 per litter for the dew claws to be removed, X-rays before they are born to see how many we have on each bitch that is about 100-150 each, I could go on and on! If you do not want to be called a back yard breeder have you thought of all these expenses yet?
IMO if you breed a dog of unknown lines no matter how much health testing you do you are still a back yard breeder for breeding mutts.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea i used to want to breed, until i read about it on here actually. man that was along time ago.

thanks again gp lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> OMG I just read your caption under your dog's picture
> You said you don't even know if she is a purebred dog why are you breeding her? For your dogs sake I hope you stick around learn more here and why you should not breed your dog.
> I just bred two bitches and already on one dog I have spend 600 on a stud fee, 100 on vaginal smears, and 200 on whelping supplies and the puppies are not even born yet. I spent 400 on the other dog. Then I have to buy shots for all the puppies that is over 100 for a tray of shots, plus about 75 per litter for the dew claws to be removed, X-rays before they are born to see how many we have on each bitch that is about 100-150 each, I could go on and on! If you do not want to be called a back yard breeder have you thought of all these expenses yet?
> IMO if you breed a dog of unknown lines no matter how much health testing you do you are still a back yard breeder for breeding mutts.


Lisa you should read the Introduction on this dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lisa you should read the Introduction on this dog.


Now I'm speechless......:flush:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Now I'm speechless......:flush:


That is why my post was so short. I couldn't find the energy to find the words. glad you did tho ...


----------



## mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

I've owned dogs my whole 50 years on this earth and have never met one who made me want to breed aside from this one. I can pay for anything she needs out of pocket. I am not doing this for money I am doing it for my own pick of a pup and the rest will be gifted to family. I can either get sound advice here or you can continue to waste your time trying to make decisions for me. 

If you want to whine at someone try my neighbors down the street, they pay their damn bills pumping out puppies and those dogs look like absolute ****. Probably outbred to bulldogs within the past 2 generations because the poor things can't even run around the 1/4 acre of unkempt lawn they call home.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Mutt

1st - its a rescue dog!
2nd - did you get it from a shelter?
3rd - Not a breeding female!
4th - She needs papers from UKC, NKC, ADBA (these are proven registries for the American Pit Bull Terrier) 
5th - She needs proven lines (pedigree)
6th - She needs to be proven herself by getting titles in working sports (as you DO NOT have paperwork on her NONE of the Proven Registries will allow you to do the working sports UNTIL you SPAY her. 
7th - Health testing (Heart, Hips, Elbows, Eyes, Ears, Burcella (a zoonotic disease that can sterilize mamals even yourself) 
8th - Do you have the mean (money) to be able to take care of the puppies
9th - Are you doing it just for money (w/o papers, proven, health testing etc from above you are not getting anything for them) Now you just LOST MONEY!
10th - Do you have proven homes for the puppies (do you have folks lined up to get puppies off your MUTT litter) 
11th - 6 months of AGE is WAY TO YOUNG TO BREED A FEMALE PERIOD
12th - *GET THE DOG SPAYED*

Please put your brain back into your head and use it, the female is not a breeding dog, have her spayed and do the correct thing here. Cuz believe me you breed her NO ONE will RESPECT YOU AGAIN.

I also suggest you take the dog to the vet, as she is not in heat, if you are smelling something from her she has an infection that needs to be treated.

THESE ARE MY THOUGHTS AS A BREEDER, HANDLER, & OWNER.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

mutt said:


> I've owned dogs my whole 50 years on this earth and have never met one who made me want to breed aside from this one. I can pay for anything she needs out of pocket. I am not doing this for money I am doing it for my own pick of a pup and the rest will be gifted to family. I can either get sound advice here or you can continue to waste your time trying to make decisions for me.
> 
> If you want to whine at someone try my neighbors down the street, they pay their damn bills pumping out puppies and those dogs look like absolute ****. Probably outbred to bulldogs within the past 2 generations because the poor things can't even run around the 1/4 acre of unkempt lawn they call home.


If you breed her you are no better than the ppl down your street 
Again just because you have money doesn't mean your not a byb breeding a mutt makes you a BYB. The pup is only 6 months old what makes her worthy of breeding at that age? did she do your taxes or something? LMAO


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

mutt said:


> I've owned dogs my whole 50 years on this earth and have never met one who made me want to breed aside from this one. I can pay for anything she needs out of pocket. I am not doing this for money I am doing it for my own pick of a pup and the rest will be gifted to family. I can either get sound advice here or you can continue to waste your time trying to make decisions for me.
> 
> If you want to whine at someone try my neighbors down the street, they pay their damn bills pumping out puppies and those dogs look like absolute ****. Probably outbred to bulldogs within the past 2 generations because the poor things can't even run around the 1/4 acre of unkempt lawn they call home.


*Ignorance at its finest*​


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

So Mutt, I have a beautiful female. both parents are papered but she isn't. mother was sold, lost contact with that new owner. have NO way of registering her in ukc, adba or get titles on her.
She is beautiful yes, do or would I ever breed her? NO! why? I am not yet fully educated on genetics nor do I find my BEAUTIFUL dog to be exactly "breeding material" and I think alot of people on here would agree with me on that. I already know the expensed pumped out for a well bred litter would be more then I would most likely make off that litter. doing it because she is beautiful is NOT always good because there are flaws!
Riley is to straight in the front, her paws toe out slightly, she has a long tail imo my dog would never make it to my breeding ideal or anyone elses on here! and that if anyone told me this I wouldNOT be insulted...I'd agree with them because its true and remember about underlining health issues.........I'd listen to preformanceknls and everyone else. some breed and show and are highly educated in that field.

get your rescue mutt dog spayed and get over it or be called a backyard breeder.


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Guys im pretty sure MUTT is just messing around with you guys. Just wants attention and a reaction from the forum. I would even bother with him. He just wants to upset you guys and he knows the right things to say to annoy you!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mutt said:


> I've owned dogs my whole 50 years on this earth and have never met one who made me want to breed aside from this one. I can pay for anything she needs out of pocket. I am not doing this for money I am doing it for my own pick of a pup and the rest will be gifted to family. I can either get sound advice here or you can continue to waste your time trying to make decisions for me.
> 
> *If you want to whine at someone try my neighbors down the street, they pay their damn bills pumping out puppies and those dogs look like absolute ****. Probably outbred to bulldogs within the past 2 generations because the poor things can't even run around the 1/4 acre of unkempt lawn they call home.*


well then youre setting a great example. WOW lol.... Use protection you don't want to smell to rub off buddy!!! :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait youre 50?? And you still don't know better?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Dude you have no business owning a dog. 50 years right and you still know nothing??? You need to find something else to do.
If you got to come on a forum after your 50 years of owning dogs to find out how to breed then that poor girl needs to be rescued from you!
Named your dog "sissy" because she acted timid....lord but she's the greatest thing in the world!!
People like you I would just like too....oh never mind..it wouldn't do no good anyways.
Get the dog FIXED!!
Lord thats the least you can do for her.

Oh by the way what makes you think your pups would look any better then the ones down the road?
You don't even really know what you own.
This is a forum dude, we can WHINE all we want!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

why would you sit there and say the dogs down the street are mixed with bulldog yet you want to breed a dog you got off the street that you have no clue what it really is. How is she a good example of the breed if you cant be sure what breed she is? Please rethink what you are doing and get her spayed. It will be better for both of you, if you want a new pup there's tons more out there on death row that would love to have a home.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

mutt said:


> Sissy is around 6 mo.s old now and she is starting to smell like vagina. Is it safe to wash this area? What kind of soap to use?
> 
> Also when do females usually start menstruating? We have taken out the carpet in the garage in preparation for this, what are other things we can do to cut down the nasty messiness?
> 
> When is it safe for her to have a litter? When we first rescued her we had no intentions of breeding but have decided to go for it as she is an exceptional individual in terms of temperament and conforms to the breed standard. All around best dog I have ever owned.


There should not be any smell coming from there. If there is.... than she either has an infection or what I didn't see mentioned is it could possibly also be clogged anal glands since they are in that area and can smell reallllllllllly gross.

females usually go into heat between 6-12 months though I had one go in at 5 months and have also heard of others stating later. It depends on the individual dog.

Recommended breeding age IMO is 2 at the youngest as a dog isn't even near maturity before that in this breed especially and then only if the dog is purebred/papered, a quality example, is healthy, meets the standard, and has proven to be worthy of being bred. Pretty pets are not what I consider to be breeding quality. Anything of unknown heritage also NOT breeding quality.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

If this guy has owned dogs for 50 years I feel sorry for ALL those dogs. Sorry to say it but if he's coming now to get advice on one after this long there ain't no tellin what all he has been doing wrong the last 50 years.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have dogs in my life since I was born too but I would never consider my childhood as an educational experience in raising and owning dogs. 

Where did you rescue this dog from? If it came from the streets it should be spayed. If you got it from a shelter why was it not on a spay contract. Which shelter was it so we can contact them and have the dog removed.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sharon he found the dog running in the street and picked it, now he wants to breed it....


----------

